# Boat porn



## Mr Jinx (Mar 13, 2006)

Mitch said:


> 19' Riverman custom jet sled, 115/80 jet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE!!!!!

That is a sweet sled! I'm hoping to order the same set-up from them over the winter. Do you have a river larry anchor winch system for her?

Nice, Nice Very Nice boat.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks,

I just noticed that Riverman Boats is running a pretty sweet deal on 18ft sleds, might save you some money if it's something you're serious about.

Check your PMs...

Mitch


----------



## Bender16v (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a 2007, but I have a lot of trips on the water she's a great boat for me.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Bender16v said:


> It's a 2007, but I have a lot of trips on the water she's a great boat for me.


I just looked at a Stratos in Cabellas yesterday. They are a pretty nice boat.


----------



## mkf350 (Oct 26, 2006)

My 2007 Polar 23' W/A on Lake Michigan July,2008


----------



## Spitndrum (Jan 13, 2003)

Here is a picture of my boat. Hopefully I'll be out in it within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

A few of my 16 Donzi... 

@ Deckers on the St. Clair










At the cabin in the Irish Hills










Under the hatch










Looking at the Alpha SS...


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Now the 18 that replaced the 16...

I have a little more to go before she's seaworthy.

The powerplant... In a freshly finished rebuilt hull... 










Needing some body work and paint


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Updated pics of my trolling rig, now that she's all setup.


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

She is only 16' long but she fishes like a big dog!:coolgleam:bouncy:


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Here's the Slickcraft a few years ago. I liked the top but it was a little cramped. Not much head room










With a new mooring cover.



















and a new Bimini top










Lots of head room now.










And some tunes... a pair of infinity kappas with 10" subs
There are a pair of Bose speakers up front too.










With the way the new bimini is set up I still have the option to use the old full camper top. 

Not to forget the lil sled 
It's almost time to hit the river now


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I used to run/race this: 24' Baja Outlaw with ~500 hp big block chevy. Was fun to run but she's someone elses headache now!!










Still have this though: 14' Glastron GT140 with a like new 1972 Merc 500 50hp. She's for sale by the way.










Then there's the Tracker 17 Pro but heck if I have a picture of it I can get to from work... and since I have no computer at home right now I guess it will be a while till I can add it here.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Here are my toys, Rich
22ft Crestliner










17 ft Tracker


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

Dan that new top looks awesome and i can attest that the sound system definitely rocks!!


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Dan- The boat looks great!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

This is the 22 footer (ForSale By The Way )Twin inline 6's 











And our baby dont get used no where near enough. 26 foot sportcraft 












Hey if you guys need anything at all for you boat let me know. I can get you parts for cheaper then what you can buy them for and they are brand new. Anything from fishfinders to gps to motor parts


----------

